# Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Januar 2013)

*Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*

					Der US-amerikanische Speicherspezialist Corsair hat mit der H90 und der H110 zwei neue All-in-One-Wasserkühlungen für CPUs präsentiert. Diese verfügen über einen 140-, beziehungsweise 240-Millimeter-Radiator. Wir stellen Ihnen die Features der Wasserkühlungen vor. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*


----------



## XXTREME (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*

Hmmm....ich glaube die H110 könnte meine H2O 920 ersetzen . Endlich hat es Corsair gerafft die total mieserabelen und unflexibelen Plastikschläuche durch Gummischläuche zu ersetzen, daß war immer der größte Kritikpunkt bei den Corsair Teilen weswegen meine Entscheidung auch seinerzeit zu Gunsten Antecs tendiert ist.


----------



## Netboy (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*

Ich Schatze mal ihr meint einen 280er Radiator und keinen 240er
Das währe im bezug auf die 100 nichts neues 


> . Beiden Wasserkühlungen liegen bereits Lüfter mit einem Durchmesser von 140 Millimeter bei, diese arbeiten mit bis zu 1.500 U/min und erreichen einen Luftdurchsatz von bis zu 94 CFM. Die H90 verfügt über einen 140-Millimeter-Lüfter, bei der H110 sind es zwei Modelle dieser Größe.


Zumal zwei 140er Lüfter auf nem 240er Radiator sieht bedstimmt Bombe aus


----------



## hodenbussard (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*

Nun ja,ganz schick die neuen Produkte 
Nur ich geh jede Wette ein,das man wieder die Lüfter wechseln muss um das ganze nicht bei einer Geräuschkulisse einer FX5900 Ultra zu betreiben.


----------



## Sauerland (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*

Nun ich weiss nicht, ich hab zwar keine Wakü von Corsair, aber meine hat auch nur einen 240er Radi (ist nur für die CPU).

Ich hab bei mir seinerzeit auch die Lüfter gegen stärkere mit einem höheren Druck ausgetauscht. 

Wenn ich mir da die neuen Lüfter von Corsair anschaue, dann haben die zwar eine Hohe Drehzahl, dafür aber auch einen entsprechend starken statisch Druck über 3, was für manche Radis schon sehr vorteilhaft ist. 

Im übrigen sehe ich bei der Lautstärke der Lüfter doch kein größeres Problem, wofür gibt es denn die diversen externen Lüftersteuerungen. ich hab mir auch eine verbaut und kann jetzt je nach Raum Temp. wunderbar regeln. Im Sommer bei extremer Hitze notfalls halt voll aufgedreht und derzeit auf Minimum. Wer eine Wakü verbaut, der dürfte doch wohl noch die 20,-€ oder mehr (je nach Anforderung und Qualität) für eine Lüftersteuerung übrig haben.


Gruß


----------



## lol2k (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Nur ich geh jede Wette ein,das man wieder die Lüfter wechseln muss um das ganze nicht bei einer Geräuschkulisse einer FX5900 Ultra zu betreiben.



Den Verdacht habe ich auch 
Bei meinem H100 musste ich mir direkt zwei Silent-Lüfter nachbestellen. 
Wenn der H110 bei PCGH im Test gut abschneidet, wird es meine Kühlung zum diesjährigen CPU-Upgrade!


----------



## Seabound (21. Januar 2013)

Wäre interessant, wenn die Lautstärke stimmt...


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*

Entscheidend ist die Laustärke der Pumpe unter 12V. Das die Lüfterlaustärke nicht auf eloop oder silent wings Niveau liegt dürfte klar sein.

Es wäre super, wenn die PCGH Redaktion in ihrem Testlabor dazu Messwerte in Sone/dB(A) ermittlen würde, weil in den bisherigen User Reviews, die ansonsten super sind, leider keine genauen Messwerte angegeben wurden.


----------



## P@tC@sh (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*

Sind das Modelle wie die "i" Ausgaben die man per Software regeln kann? Mir scheint das sind nur Nachfolger der H100 etc.,leicht abgeändert mit grösseren Lüftern und Radiator.Sicher, bessere Kühleistung ist gern gesehen,aber wenn es nicht per Software regelbar ist ,dann ist es doch Müll.Was soll das? Corsair könnte ja gerade an die "i"Modelle anknüpfen .Wahrscheinlich kommen noch die regelbaren(per Software)Modelle, wenn sich ein paar Leute eingedeckt haben um ihnen später mit dem besseren Produkt nochmal zu Kauf zu animieren.Bin einfacht etwas verwirrt weil ich bis jetzt noch nichts gelesen habe von Steuern per Software. 

MfG


----------



## Chimera (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*



P@tC@sh schrieb:


> Sind das Modelle wie die "i" Ausgaben die man per Software regeln kann? Mir scheint das sind nur Nachfolger der H100 etc.,leicht abgeändert mit grösseren Lüftern und Radiator.Sicher, bessere Kühleistung ist gern gesehen,aber wenn es nicht per Software regelbar ist ,dann ist es doch Müll.Was soll das? Corsair könnte ja gerade an die "i"Modelle anknüpfen .Wahrscheinlich kommen noch die regelbaren(per Software)Modelle, wenn sich ein paar Leute eingedeckt haben um ihnen später mit dem besseren Produkt nochmal zu Kauf zu animieren.Bin einfacht etwas verwirrt weil ich bis jetzt noch nichts gelesen habe von Steuern per Software.
> 
> MfG


 

 Immo sind es nur zwei Kühler der i-Reihe, die H80i und die H100i, welche das Built-in Corsair Link V2 unterstützen: Blog - Introducing The New Hydro Series H80i and H100i Liquid CPU Coolers . Bei den alten Kühlern, benötigt man zusätzlich noch das Corsair Link Kit: Blog - Ten Questions About Corsair Link . Doch ausgerechnet bei diesen beiden scheint es wieder keinen Anschluss zu haben, somit sind die wohl nicht über eins der beiden Corsair Links steuerbar/auslesbar   Ist bissel blöd gelöst, find ich. Denn stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die neuen Hydro i auch mit dem alten Corsair Link nutzbar sind oder nicht bzw. ob alle aktuellen normalen Hydro Step-by-Step in i-Modelle gewandelt werden.
Denn immo hat Corsair ja doch schon so einige Hydros: 50, 55, 60, 80i, 90, 100i und 110 (dies sind nur die aktuell gelisteten Modelle, die Auslaufmodelle fehlen da ja noch wie z.B. die H40 und die H70 Core). Find die Idee mit dem Link ja an und für sich cool, denn ich(!) mag eben solche Spielereien, aber fänd es dennoch cooler, wenn Corsair anstatt nur jeweils die Produktlinie mit neuen Modellen aufzufüllen, mal eher den Modellen auch richtige Verbesserungen schenken würd. Sicher cool wäre z.B. ne Corsair Hydro gepaart mit Cooler Masters Ansatz bei der Eisberg, also dem modularen und somit erweiterbaren Aufbau. DANN könnt ich mich jedenfalls noch am ehesten dazu überwinden, in meine Kiste überhaupt etwas mit Wasser zu verpflanzen


----------



## DrWaikiki (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*

Nicht so mein Ding, dann lieber eine "richtige" WaKü oder eben Luft.


----------



## ct5010 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*

ENDLICH Radis mit 140mm-Lüfterunterstützung!! Endlich!


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Nun ja,ganz schick die neuen Produkte
> Nur ich geh jede Wette ein,das man wieder die Lüfter wechseln muss um das ganze nicht bei einer Geräuschkulisse einer FX5900 Ultra zu betreiben.


 
Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Ich hab bisher eine einzige dieser Kühlungen verbaut (den H80) und war negativ überrascht wie laut das Ding zu Werke geht gegenüber meinem Armageddon 

Schade, dass es nicht auch eine Version ohne Lüfter zu kaufen gibt wo man sich dann seine Wunschlüfter (Noiseblocker...) draufschnallen kann - aber dann würde es wohl zu viele reklamationen von DAUs geben, die sich den teuersten Kühler kaufen und nicht wissen dass sie in dem Falle zwei Lüfter dazukaufen müssen.


----------



## Burny (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*



P@tC@sh schrieb:


> Sind das Modelle wie die "i" Ausgaben die man per Software regeln kann? Mir scheint das sind nur Nachfolger der H100 etc.,leicht abgeändert mit grösseren Lüftern und Radiator.Sicher, bessere Kühleistung ist gern gesehen,aber wenn es nicht per Software regelbar ist ,dann ist es doch Müll.Was soll das? Corsair könnte ja gerade an die "i"Modelle anknüpfen .Wahrscheinlich kommen noch die regelbaren(per Software)Modelle, wenn sich ein paar Leute eingedeckt haben um ihnen später mit dem besseren Produkt nochmal zu Kauf zu animieren.Bin einfacht etwas verwirrt weil ich bis jetzt noch nichts gelesen habe von Steuern per Software.
> 
> MfG


 
WARUM genau willst du denn WAS per Software steuern?
Ich habe, weil ich mir einen Mini-Gaming PC gebaut hatte, eine H80 verbaut. Die Qualität hat mich weniger überzeugt, da ich sie 3 mal reklamieren musste, bis ich endlich eine hatte deren Pumpe nicht gerasselt hat. Die jetzige hat eine Pumpe die aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus nicht hörbar ist, wie es auch sein soll. Ich sehe da also keinen Sinn darin die Pumpe zu regeln, zumal das direkte Nachteile bezüglich der Wärmeabfuhr mit sich brächte und die Trägheit bei Temperaturspitzen durch das Wasser (was mitunter einer der größten Vorteile von WaKüs ist) quasi künstlich negieren würde. Die Lüfter kann man dann ja wie gewohnt über das Mainboard herunter-regeln und bekommt so ein angenehm leises aber bei Bedarf potentes Kühlsystem.

Grüße


----------



## Frau_Kalinke (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*

Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig, dass sie erhältlich ist. Mit den Lüftern ist logisch, das ist für mich nicht so wild. Was mich stört ist, dass die Stromversorgung anscheinend vom Sataanschluß kommt. Bin aber erstmal auf die Verfügbarkeit gespannt. Die H100i war auch so gut wie nicht zu bekommen!


----------



## Knappknacks (1. März 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*



> Zumal zwei 140er Lüfter auf nem 240er Radiator sieht bedstimmt Bombe aus


 
Wir wärs mit nem 23er auf nem 360er Radiator wär auch mal geil ne


----------



## PBJ (31. März 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*

hallo zusammen,

hat es die h110 beim einen oder anderen ins system geschafft?
werde wohl so mitte april eine h110 zusammen mit zwei nf-a14-flx im c70 unter pull betrieb verbauen...

mich würden eure erfahrungen interessieren, z.b wie laut die pumpe arbeitet...

besten gruß, 
pbj


----------



## wolflux (31. März 2013)

Meine Erfahrung beruht auf der H100 von der behauptet wurde, dass die Pumpe immer zu hören sei,  dass konnte ich niemals feststellen. War zuvor auf meinem AMD X6 und ist jetzt auf meiner GTX 670.Daumen !


----------



## Cuddleman (3. April 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*

Ich überlege mir dieses Produkt zum CPU kühlen zuzulegen, doch als ich bei Alternate die nähere Produktbeschreibung gelesen hatte, war ich mir nicht sicher ob die dann eine Waschmaschine liefern würden, an Stelle der H110.

Übersetzungen sind schon recht amüsant und ich habe mich nach minutenlangem Amüsieren, letztendlich wieder beruhigt.


----------



## hotfirefox (3. April 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*

Naja die Geräuschentwicklung käme einer Waschmaschie doch sehr nahe.


----------



## TSchaK (3. April 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*

Der Wert stimmt nicht wirklich, in der Aktuellen PCGH wurden nämlich max 43,3dB gemessen.

Ich würde von dem Kompaktzeug abraten. Ein guter Lukü ist billiger und dabei oftmals besser...


----------



## Supeq (3. April 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*



TSchaK schrieb:


> Der Wert stimmt nicht wirklich, in der Aktuellen PCGH wurden nämlich max 43,3dB gemessen.
> 
> Ich würde von dem Kompaktzeug abraten. Ein guter Lukü ist billiger und dabei oftmals besser...


 
Jep ein vernünftiger Luftkühler ist leiser und kühler als jede Komplettlösung, der einzige Vorteil einer Kompakt-Wakü ist die Optik. Aber auch das ist ja Geschmackssache


----------



## Knappknacks (27. April 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*



Supeq schrieb:


> Jep ein vernünftiger Luftkühler ist leiser und kühler als jede Komplettlösung, der einzige Vorteil einer Kompakt-Wakü ist die Optik. Aber auch das ist ja Geschmackssache


 
Kann ich dir nicht recht geben. Habe die h110 mit zwei noctua NF a 14  und habe bessere Ergebnisse als bei dem noctua nhd14 bei einem i5 750 mit übertaktung auf 4,3Ghz.

Der unterschied sind aber nur um die 4-5 grad.


----------



## Reflexion (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Corsair H90 und H110: All-in-One-Wasserkühler mit 140- und 240-Millimeter-Radiator*

Ich kann die Corsair Hydro Series H110 Wasserkühlung nur empfehlen die Pumpe ist leiser als die der vorrigen Kompakt Wasserkühlung (Antec 920) Jedoch würde ich die beiden 140mm Lüfter durch 2 Beqiet Silent winks 2 3pol ersetzen..  ist jetzt selbst auf voll speed (Lüfter drehen mit max. 1000U/min) nahezu unhörbar... und ich hatte ja zuvor den vergleich mit dem alten WaKu system.. sowie 2 verschiedene cpu Lüfter einmal: CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 Evo der eine einfache Montage aufweiß und sehr kompakt gehalten würde, der Arbeitsspeicher freut sich   jedoch mit seinen *kleinen* 92 mm sowie Drehzahl: 2200 U/min  selbst auf der kleinsten stufe ordentlich aufn (S** )  Ohren  ging.... als 2te Variante hatte ich den Scythe Katana 4 etwas sperrig, und mit mehr Anforderungen an die Bastler/einbau.. jedoch nicht so störend laut. Letzen Endes bin ich mit dem Corsair Hydro Series H110 sehr zufrieden.. zwar gibt es kein USB Anschluss und keine LEDs jedoch war dies wahrscheinlich auch beabsichtigt um das Geld lieber in ein einfache Solide Komp. WaKü zu stecken... ohne Spielereien.. jedoch finde ich es nicht gerade schon das Corsair selbst nach so vielen Anläufen (H 100...100i....110) immer noch zu laute Lüfter beigibt...auch wenn die ordentlich Umdrehungen (1500U/min) und guten Luft Durchsatz bieten... somit fallen unnötiger weiße nochmal kosten (ca 40 €) für 2  Lüfter an-- in meinen Fall haben die beiden Silent Wing 2  ca 15~ dB   also besser als die originalen mit bis zu 35db !! Wichtig; vorher das Gehäuse ausmessen wenn man die beiden Lüfter auf den radiator verbauen möchte (über 30cm lang!!!) haben sie zusammen eine dicke von fast 6 cm also gut Gehäuse ausmessen!   IN meinen Cooler Master CM Storm Trooper (Big Tower) passte diese so gerade rein, zum Mainboard sind noch ca 1cm Abstand. Zum Abschluss noch ein paar Zahlen :

i7 3770 (kein *K* model) auf 1600mhz geregelt mit der Asrock Stromsparfunktion(IES)

Asrock ASRock > H77 Pro4/MVP 

2048MB Asus Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition DirectCU II

Temperatur bei max Drehzahl der beiden 14ner Silent Winks 2 (1000U/min)

Corsair Hydro Series H110  (Pumpe läuft auf voller Umdrehung^^)

Coretemp von Kern 0 bis Kern 7 :  ca 30-34 Grad  nach ca einer stunde Laufzeit 
Unter volllast beim zocken ( mehrerer Stunden GW2 alles auf ultra) tem; 45-50 Grad

Mainboard Temp: 32 Grad  

RaumTemp: etwas über 30 Grad

Evtl noch am rande Bemerkt; ich habe mir die Lüftersteuerung  *Scythe Kaze Q 3,5*   gekauft kostet Preiswerte 10-15€ und an diese die beiden Lüfter sowie die Pumpe (die dadurch noch ruhiger bzw Unhörbar läuft bei max aufdrehung der Lüftersteuerung):

Demnach habe ich einfach alles auf die max male Drehzahl gestellt, und lasse nichts vom Mainboard mehr regeln... da Asrock dieses leider nicht so berauschend hin bekommt (auch wenn die sonstigen featchers für den Preis sehr gut sind/funktionieren)

Sollten noch fragen sein, helfe ich gern


----------

